# [résolu] ALSA, pas de son aplay: main:722: erreur...

## T0MuX

Bonjour tout le monde, je rencontre un problème de son, je n'en est pas en fait. J'ai suivi le wiki gentoo pour Alsa, ajouté mon user dans audio, vérifié le noyau, tout semble OK mais pas de son.

$ aplay ~/unson.wav

```
aplay: main:722: erreur à l'ouverture audio: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
```

$ aplay -l :

```
**** Liste des Périphériques Matériels PLAYBACK ****
```

donc aucun périphérique, même chose avec # aplay -l

$ cat /proc/asound/cards

```
 0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xf6500000 irq 38

 1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xf6080000 irq 17
```

Contenu de mon ~/.asoundrc (par contre je l'ai trouvé sur un wiki pour Arch mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça change grand chose)

```
pcm.!default {

  type plug

  slave {

    pcm "hw:1,0"

  }

}

ctl.!default {

  type hw

  card 1

}
```

J'utilise OpenRC et j'ai bien ajouté alsa au boot avec rc-update. J'ai aussi déjà redémarré mon PC   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Syl20

Tu as bien compilé tous les drivers nécessaires dans ton noyau (HDA_*, mais aussi PCM, mixer...) ? Si tu les as compilés en tant que modules, il sont bien chargés ?

```
# grep SND /boot/config-$(uname -r)

# lsmod | grep snd
```

Au passage, es-tu sûr d'avoir besoin de ton fichier .asoundrc ? Celui que tu as écrit n'est nécessaire que lorsque le noyau détecte en premier la carte son dont tu ne te sers pas (en général, le chip son HDMI de ta carte graphique).

----------

## Biloute

Peux tu nous donner des infos sur ta config. Est-ce simplement les HP de ton laptop? Des HP externes? un moniteur avec des HP en HMDI?

As tu mis les driver de la carte son en module?

Chez moi /proc/asound n'existe pas et pourtant j'ai du son. Tu devrais supprimer les fichier /proc qui sont maintenant remplacés par les fichier /sys dans ta config du kernel : CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS=n

----------

## T0MuX

Salut tout le monde, désolé pour le retard de réponse. En fait j'ai eu pas mal de souci avec mon Gentoo depuis... J'ai TOUT réinstallé 3 fois lol. Et au final j'ai réussi à repartir sur une sauvegarde.

Je vous la fait courte :

- activation des modules ALSA et HD Audio (comme vous m'avez suggéré)

- make && make modules_install

- make install

-> reboot

- impossible de démarrer X depuis cette modification.

- erreurs :

(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module.

(EE) No devices detected.

(EE) no screens found(EE)

Donc on part d'un probleme de son.... et on arrive sur un probleme d'affichage, youpihiiii dansons la cariocaaaa..... xD

La suite au prochain épisode, je vous tiens au courant  :Smile: 

Encore merci pour votre réactivité

edit : PS : pas de probleme hardware, j'amorce correctement n'importe quel distro linux + env graphique depuis ma clé USB.

----------

## Syl20

Nouveau noyau, nouveaux drivers...  :Wink: 

```
# emerge -av @module-rebuild
```

----------

## T0MuX

Ohlala !! Donc à chaque fois que je modifie des pilotes dans mon Noyau, je dois exécuter cette commande ??

----------

## T0MuX

Eh bien messieurs, cette commande n'a pas résolu le problème  :Sad: 

Ou plutot, on dirait qu'un problème a été résolu et qu'il a laissé place à un autre...

Toujours pas de X donc.

dmesg https://bpaste.net/show/713fa62d8477

"Unable to bind the codec" pour l'audio

et "Driver 'ebridge' is already registered, abording" pour la video c'est bizarre je trouve, c'est la premiere fois que j'entend parler de ebridge je ne sais meme pas ce que c'est.

et par contre la sorti du log de X comporte beaucoup moins d'erreur : https://bpaste.net/show/2f4913f1faf7

"modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia' : No such device" ....... ??

sudo lspci | grep -i nvidia : https://bpaste.net/show/533652e20298

:/

edit : /etc/portage/make.conf https://bpaste.net/show/a79fe4bc4cae

----------

## T0MuX

STOP c'est résolu pour le driver graphique j'ai tout récupéré !!!

En fait, j'ai resorti le handbook et mon dieu j'avais laissé le driver "nouveau" dans le noyau xD 

cela a donc résolu ce problème. Je m'attaque au son.

Comme je suis reparti d'une sauvegarde, je n'ai pas ALSA d'installé. Je vais suivre scrupuleusement le wiki et je vous fais un retour.

à bientot !

----------

## T0MuX

Et bien finalement le son fonctionne !!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Après avoir bien suivi le Handbook, évidemment.

Désolé de vous avoir dérangé pour cela. D'un autre côté si je ne l'avais pas fait, j'aurais jamais su (ou surement plus tard lol) qu'il fallait recompiler les paquets qui en avaient besoin quand on modifie le noyau. Encore merci à vous !

----------

